# playing in the snow



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

just a few recent pics. 
yes, thats a sheet of ice
















chains required







(4x4 with snow tires okay ... check, and check)
























18k


----------



## o$car (Oct 16, 2005)

I have 27 k on my mk4! and its a 2000!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: playing in the snow (bhb399mm)*

two more: 
burrr:









trying to be creative:


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (o$car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o$car* »_I have 27 k on my mk4! and its a 2000!









fool.. i've got 90k+ on my 99.5 jetta


----------



## o$car (Oct 16, 2005)

wow....


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (o$car)*

249K on my '91 GLI (daily driver) and 28K on my '01 ar.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*

nice!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_nice!

whats nice?







there are no pics up right now


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
whats nice?







there are no pics up right now

oh.... oops. seriously i dont know why i posted that, it might have been for another thread.... really i dont even remember... 
but i guess its nice that you got to play in the snow with the allroad!


----------

